# Ideal Screwdrivers



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a few Ideal, none have broken but I had the blade tip on the biggest one twist like a screw.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

=Josh= said:


> i was at the local lowes and happened to find these. i dont want to purchase wera just yet even though ive heard they kick @$$. I wanted to know if anyone has tried these klein lookalikes.


Actually i bought the 8 piece screwdriver set that ideal makes it has those five with a number 1 phillips a 3/16 by 3 inch flathead and a 1/4 by 4 inch round shank flathead. i love the screwdrivers and they are way better than my klein screwdrivers IMO also the cat. no. for my set is 35-298


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Ideal is my preference between Klein and Ideal. Ideal will honor the warranty they advertise too. And the handles don't crumble like the new Klein ones do. I had one that the black rubber would just crumble slightly every time I used it.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Ideal is my preference between Klein and Ideal. Ideal will honor the warranty they advertise too. And the handles don't crumble like the new Klein ones do. I had one that the black rubber would just crumble slightly every time I used it.


Amen:thumbsup:


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

At our company we usually have all Ideal screwdrivers. Not that we don't like Klein(WE ALL USE KLEIN CUTTERS) but the quality of their screwdrivers is not close. Ideal really does honour their warranty. But thats just my opinion!?!?:blink:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a few Ideal screwdrivers and I am quite pleased with them. Their robertson screwdrivers are awesome! I don't like the phillips though, it doesn't seem to "fit" as well as Klein.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

elecapp79 said:


> At our company we usually have all Ideal screwdrivers. Not that we don't like Klein(WE ALL USE KLEIN CUTTERS) but the quality of their screwdrivers is not close. Ideal really does honour their warranty. But thats just my opinion!?!?:blink:


no i totally agree about the warranty ideal does honor it and they exchange just about everything


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

bduerler said:


> no i totally agree about the warranty ideal does honor it and they exchange just about everything


I had the exact opposite problem....I warrantied a pair of needlesnose that had bent. And the supplier told me he could not give me a new pair until the rep saw them. Finally, 2 months passed and I kept asking about it. He just gave me a pair of Knipex needlenose instead because the rep wouldn't warranty the pliers due to "misuse".

Off topic but, Ideals regular line of pliers are made by Channellock...so you might as well buy Channellock pliers. They are cheaper and they are the EXACT same thing (unless you really like those yellow coloured grips!).


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)

Does the Ideal Philips wear out as fast as the Klein Philips? And I saw these Knipex Red Linesman Pliers for 45bucks! But they do look nicer than other knipex Linesman Ive seen guys carry. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

=Josh= said:


> Does the Ideal Philips wear out as fast as the Klein Philips? And I saw these Knipex Red Linesman Pliers for 45bucks! But they do look nicer than other knipex Linesman Ive seen guys carry. :thumbsup:


OOOOHHHH Knipex makes them with a crimper now too! I want a pair!


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> OOOOHHHH Knipex makes them with a crimper now too! I want a pair!



yup. I almost bought them. 2 but im broke....


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I had the exact opposite problem....I warrantied a pair of needlesnose that had bent. And the supplier told me he could not give me a new pair until the rep saw them. Finally, 2 months passed and I kept asking about it. He just gave me a pair of Knipex needlenose instead because the rep wouldn't warranty the pliers due to "misuse".
> 
> Off topic but, Ideals regular line of pliers are made by Channellock...so you might as well buy Channellock pliers. They are cheaper and they are the EXACT same thing (unless you really like those yellow coloured grips!).


well down here where i live i have no warranty problems with ideal at all but with klein i can get away with alot as long as i didnt hot burn them or use them as a chisel or use it as a prybar and split the shank in two i can get it exchanged. i guess its just up to the supply house cause down here they really dont care. they know that you actually use the tool and if it doesnt hold up they give you a new one


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I noticed Knipex has made it into lowes on the west coast. I glanced at the product line, but didnt look to hard, as I got no extra money to buy tools - but they sure did look good.

~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> OOOOHHHH Knipex makes them with a crimper now too! I want a pair!


AND a fish tape puller slot. I just wish they had the comfort grips.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> AND a fish tape puller slot. I just wish they had the comfort grips.


EEEEH those things just pull off anyway - like all they guys have said here in the past.

I finally got my journeymen 9's grips loose and it REALLY makes me mad thinking how much I spent on them. The Klein name is slowly dissapearing out of my tool bag.

~Matt


----------

